# Looks like maybe Pendragon is back



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This new ad is on Kijiji. BEAUTIFUL PURE BRED STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES - British Columbia Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.
Looks like the Pendragons may have moved back to BC and are back in business. I would have thought with the fire sale of dogs being offered not too long ago that maybe they'd decided on getting out of breeding. Apparently not. I think it is them because of their episode on Breeder of the Pack on Animal Planet. Pretty sure they were the only Poo breeder on there.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes it's definitely them


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well it would be good if everything has worked out with them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> Well it would be good if everything has worked out with them.


Yes, and especially good if they test now and do not breed closely related dogs and only breed girls until six or seven years old and not for six or seven litters. Fingers crossed for a change of heart!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, and especially good if they test now and do not breed closely related dogs and only breed girls until six or seven years old and not for six or seven litters. Fingers crossed for a change of heart!!


Yup! That too, Cherie.  lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! Oh dear...

Pendragon Poodles


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

_"OUR DOCUMENTARY ON ANIMAL PLANET SHOWCASING OUR AMAZING DOGS!
"_ says it all really :/

and they talk about 'Royal' standards and thinking its funny their poodle chased a bear when it easily could have killed the dog.... there is no hope for them :/


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

A 100 lb poodle ? really ?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> LOL! Oh dear...
> 
> Pendragon Poodles


That site is from 2010. Doesn't look like it's been updated since. But what a load of garbage!:alberteinstein:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, they are back. There are/were pups advertised on Kijiji this past week. Honestly, I am to the point where I could not give a rat's hind end what they do, but I do pity the buyers if things have not changed. And sometimes I'd love to be a fly on the wall...Why the big pretense about getting out of breeding only to start right back up again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well, do tell, Cherie... is it 'they'? :withstupid: . . . or just her... Vancouver or T'rawnna??? 

Inquiring minds, eh.  lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea if it is both or just one, but the ad is showing East York, so Toronto. Do you know something I don't know? LOL!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Search Heather P. and the first link that pops up is to The Ripoff Report. I didn't bother reading that... I think I've seen it before. 

2nd link is to her 'happily married' profile in Fb. So maybe that's old. I can't remember where I heard it but I understood that she and Greg split up last year. And that's why the dogs were being sold off.

Twitter has her location as Tweed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Huh...well, this is getting interesting. Pups being advertised in East york and BC but she might still be in Tweed. I think my head is going to explode!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Leooonie said:


> _
> 
> and they talk about 'Royal' standards and thinking its funny their poodle chased a bear when it easily could have killed the dog.... there is no hope for them :/_


_
Wellll .... Russell chased 4 bear that I know of out of our yard in Tulameen last fall. Boy ... do they run fast! No way he could have caught them!!! To say the least the first time this happened I was freaked!!! Our vet, who specializes in Wild Animals, grizzly and black bear in particular, says that if a black bear can run it WILL run. We have no fences, therefore no way of the bear to get cornered, so he should be ok. That saying, if I see the bear first, I get good control of him, and I did see it first at least 1/2 dozen times _


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like Pendragon is operating out of Tweed ON now. They are advertising in the kijiji Ottawa ads now


----------

